

Announcing the 12 challenge winners from Hack4good - rekatz
http://blog.geekli.st/post/97978462607/announcing-12-challenge-theme-winners-hackers-choice

======
rekatz
Want to add - all the teams did a remarkable job. There really are no winners
or losers - any one of these apps can have significant impact on our planet.
We hope many of them do.

------
albertolondon
Just in time for Sunday's People Climate March.

------
stamse
YAY!

